

Things Real People Don't Say About Your App - jacobr
http://trpdsaya.tumblr.com

======
jacobr
Even if it's just image macros, I think it's good to browse through some of
them to burst the geek bubble you might find yourself in after focusing on
code and architecture for too long.

